# Soil Test High Iron Low CEC



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Just got my soil sample back from Spectrum.
T3 for northeast Ohio with a heavy clay soil



I happy that the pH is good and towards the slightly acidic side. I'm concerned about the CEC (probably due to the dense clay) and that insanely high iron content. I don't know if it's city water used for irrigation or if some of the water I drained from the filled in pool leached into the back yard.

I want to hit the ground running in late August - early September. Im wondering what options I have to use up that iron for the grass and find a way to start improving the macros micros and CEC that I'm deficient in.

Thanks for the time I've been getting great advice ever since I've joined up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is actually pretty good. The CEC is not high (above 20 is high). Good organic matter. This is a pretty good soil.

It is deficient in Phosphorus. And low in Potassium.

While iron is high, I don't recall it getting to being an issue. Maybe am wrong.

Easy plan: find a balanced fertilizer (eg 10-10-10) and use it in the months the grass is growing up to a rate of 1lb N/ksqft (eg. 10lb/ksqft of the 10-10-10)

A more complex plan is to source the P and K independently. Triple super phosphate (TSP) for P and sulfate of potash (SOP) for K.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> While iron is high, I don't recall it getting to being an issue. Maybe am wrong.


You are not wrong. I've never seen a toxic ppm level defined for Fe. However iron does bind with P, creating P deficiency and in rare situations it can create Mn deficiencies. Necrotic leaf spots can be a sign of iron toxicity. As a wise man on these forms once said "keep your nutrients between the ditches". You don't want a deficiency, but you sure don't want to create issues by applying excessive amounts of any amendment.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you for the advice guys. I was thinking about trying this fert

https://ohioearthfood.com/collections/natural-fertilizers/products/re-vita-pro-5-4-5

It's local and seems to have a lot of good macro and micro nutrients with humic and sea kelp in there. Looking at the bag rate id probably put down 2 apps at .5 lbs of N per 1ksqft.

Does this look like a good option or should I go with a more common starter fert?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks pretty good, but watch your application costs. Transition to a more synthetic as temperatures drop.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Is there a synthetic you'd recommend? I'm also thinking about doing a foliar spray of sea kelp and humic every two weeks to help out an overseed


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Any 10-10-10 or 13-13-13 or 20-20-20.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you go with TSP (0-46-0), it is applied up to 2lb/ksqft (to get 1lb of P/ksqft)

If you go with SOP (0-0-50), it is applied also at 2lb/ksqft (to get 1lb of K/ksqft)


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you for the TSP and SOP rates. I think I'm going to go that route and try to get it down before seeding.

If I go with TSP and SOP should I just not put down N or go with a high N fert?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

During an overseed I dont think it is wise to use nitrogen. You will push the current lawn to grow and creating more shadow into the new seed plus forcing you to mow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

This seems like a good deal, 40lb bag of 13-13-13 for $19.99

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyponex-13-13-13-40-lb-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-522962/202968728


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

macdawg said:


> This seems like a good deal, 40lb bag of 13-13-13 for $19.99
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyponex-13-13-13-40-lb-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-522962/202968728


The Lowe's I shop with has 40lb of 13-13-13 for $14 FYI.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you have space and don't mind stocking up, I got 10-10-10 40lbs bag at walmart for $2.50 a bag. You do have to wait until winter though...


----------

